# Sweet Stout Recipe



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/6/05)

This is mainly directed at the experienced stout brewers.

The missus has requested a Sweet Stout so I have come up with a recipe which may or may not be ideal. Anyone with some experience please add your .02c worth.

BTW, I do NOT want to use lactose as an adjunct so please don't suggest it.

I was planning to mash at 69C.

Jo's Sweet Stout 
Sweet Stout 


Type: All Grain

Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 29.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.50 kg Treacle (197.0 EBC) Extract 9.6 % 
2.00 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 38.5 % 
2.00 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 38.5 % 
0.25 kg TF Crystal (145.8 EBC) Grain 4.8 % 
0.20 kg TF Chocolate Malt (939.7 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
0.15 kg Barley, Flaked (3.3 EBC) Grain 2.9 % 
0.10 kg JWM Roasted Malt (1199.7 EBC) Grain 1.9 % 
25.00 gm Challenger [7.00%] (60 min) Hops 26.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 

C&B
TDA



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.6 % 
Bitterness: 26.2 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 61.9 EBC Color: Color


----------



## dicko (27/6/05)

Hi TDA,
I would increase the bittering hop addition to achieve a BU / GU ratio of .6 which I think will be more to style and I would mash a little lower as well as IMO the crystal and possibly the treacle will impart a "sweetness" that should achieve what you want.
Give it a go and let us all know.
Cheers


----------



## GMK (27/6/05)

TDA

I have a recipe that i have done from teh book Homebrew Favourites - placed well in one of teh American Comps.

It is called Sweet & Sour Stout - made for those that dont like roasty in your face stout.
Tasted quite malty and a little sweet, not heavy, - wit a mellow roast coming thru on the end palete.

I can have a look tonight if you are interested.


----------



## chiller (27/6/05)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> This is mainly directed at the experienced stout brewers.
> 
> I was planning to mash at 69C.
> 
> ...




Hi TDA,

If I was building Joe a stout  Remove the treacle
Remove the Galaxy
** Replace with either Munich or Vienna
** Increase the crystal to 500gms
Remove the Flaked barley
** Increase the Roast to 350 gms
Add 200 grams of Rolled oats to the main mash
If you are game add 250gms of Flaked maize to the mash as well.


Now did I mention cooking chocolate ??? Probably didn't 


I consider challenger the Marmalade jam hop so loose that and try Fuggles or Goldings or if really wanting a stout that isn't a stout bitter and flavour with Simcoe.


Steve.

I didn't mention cooking chocolate did I ??
I'm glad i didn't


----------



## GMK (27/6/05)

Ok - this Recipe is for TDA and Steve who is obviously having a dig at me... :beerbang: 

*Sweet and Sour Stout*

"_the beer will please those people "who dont like that Dark Stuff". The Munich and crystal malts balance the hops quite well. Nice, sweet, roasty, Hoppy nose. It is smooth with a full palate"

Yield 5 gallons - Total Boil time 60mins
SG 1055 FG 1016 Primary 1 week Secondary 2 weeks.
2.26kg 2 Row Ale Malt - I used Galaxy
1.81kg Munich Malt
450gms 60 Crystal - i used Caramunich 
450gm Roast Barley

56gms Cascade 6% 60min
14gms Cascade 6% 2min
1028 Liquid Yeast

Mash Grains in 11ltrs of water. Hold at 54C for 10mins. Raise Temp to 67.7 and hold for 60mins. Sparge and collect and boil for 60mins as per above hop schedule.
Ferment as listed above....

Enjoy....

on the next page is a recipe for Wee Stu " Black Dwarf Imperial Outmeal Stout"
h34r:  :super: 

Hope this helps._


----------



## Bilph (27/6/05)

Munich malt can make a dramatic difference.
I've made stouts and porters with Munich in place of standard ale malts like Joe White - say around 2kg or so substituted - and received very favourable reports from SWMBO.
Yeasts like 1007 and 1338 make a difference compared to 1028 or 1084 as well. 
Maybe you don't need to reinvent the wheel. If you have a good stout recipe that can be adjusted simply, why not?


----------



## Brizbrew (27/6/05)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> BTW, I do NOT want to use lactose as an adjunct so please don't suggest it.



Hi, I am interested to know why you would not use lactose to sweeten your stout?


----------



## Kai (27/6/05)

It doesn't really do much in the way of sweetening, all it does is add body. That can be achieved just as easily through malt selection and mash regime.

Next time you use lactose, taste some to see. It's not sweet at all.


----------



## wee stu (28/6/05)

GMK said:


> on the next page is a recipe for Wee Stu " Black Dwarf Imperial Outmeal Stout"
> h34r:  :super:
> 
> [post="65173"][/post]​



I think there is another, even more diminutive, brewer in Adelaide that this recipe might be better suited to  . 
I understand he likes the odd imperial stout.


----------



## Darren (28/6/05)

wee stu said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> > on the next page is a recipe for Wee Stu " Black Dwarf Imperial Outmeal Stout"
> ...



Stu,
It would probably be more aptly named "Rumpelstiltskin Stout"


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (29/6/05)

Thanks for the input, dicko, GMK, chiller and Bilph.

I am still undecided on which way to go but I will drop the Galaxy for Munich and possibly change the hops. The treacle will probably stay :beerbang: !

I will post the final recipe when I brew it.

C&B
TDA


----------



## dicko (29/6/05)

Hi TDA,
Another adjunct which is good in a dark beer is "dark muscovado sugar" if you wanted to drop the treacle.
Cheers


----------



## GMK (29/6/05)

dicko said:


> Hi TDA,
> Another adjunct which is good in a dark beer is "dark muscovado sugar" if you wanted to drop the treacle.
> Cheers
> [post="65339"][/post]​




or u can use Dark Brown Sugar - I always add some to my stouts - 150-250gms - but then i am a Pantry Brewer


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (29/6/05)

chiller said:


> Hi TDA,
> 
> If I was building Joe a stout  Remove the treacle
> Remove the Galaxy
> ...



chiller, why do you recommend adding the flaked maize?

C&B
TDA


----------



## chiller (29/6/05)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> chiller said:
> 
> 
> > Hi TDA,
> ...



Hi TDA,

The stout you tried at the recent Floccs was made with oats and flaked maize as well as Carafa 2 -- I also use the maize in my Belgian beers as it gives a very smooth mouth feel. You won't detect the taste but percieve there is a difference. It does help to round out the flavours because you don't want to get a stout that is sweet and astringent do you? 

Also I never mash the dark grains and in the case of the stout you tried the crystal as well with the main mash. Add then into the tun either at mashout or as your are recirculating. When the runoff is black it will be close to time to runout the first sparge. Add your second sparge stir it up and recirculate again. You will get all the colour and flavour but no harshness.

Steve


----------



## tdh (29/6/05)

Forget any sugars such as treacle etc., they will only add dryness. Try CaraAroma as the crystal addition and stay below 25 IBU's. Use Chiller's mashing suggestions and the dehusked malts such as Weyermann Carafa Special 2 and Weyermann Chocolate Wheat. Maize in a stout is quirky but it's my favourite adjunct, gopher it.
Use a 'sweeter' yeast too, Wyeast 1084 and 1338 European Ale could do it. Mash thick, hot and short for max sweetness.

tdh


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/6/05)

Thanks again gents.

haven't got enough caraaroma for this so will use TF Crystal.

here is the updated recipe:


2.00 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt (6 EBC) Grain 37.4 % 
2.00 kg Weyermann Munich I (16 EBC) Grain 37.4 % 
0.40 kg TF Crystal (146 EBC) Grain 7.5 % 
0.30 kg TF Chocolate Malt (940 EBC) Grain 5.6 % 
0.25 kg TF Flaked Maize (0 EBC) Grain 4.7 % 
0.20 kg JWM Roasted Malt (1200 EBC) Grain 3.7 % 
0.20 kg Oats, Flaked (2 EBC) Grain 3.7 % 
34.00 gm Fuggles [5.0%] (60 min) Hops 23.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.052 SG (1.035-1.066 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.016 SG (1.010-1.022 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Color: 76 EBC (69-394 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 23.4 IBU (20.0-40.0 IBU) 

C&B
TDA


----------



## chiller (30/6/05)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Thanks again gents.
> 
> haven't got enough caraaroma for this so will use TF Crystal.
> 
> ...




If for some reason Joe doesn't like it Mark  I'll take a couple of bottles  

It looks good. Maybe a touch more itterness OR for a lady 30 grams of hops at 5 minutes -- Saaz or Hallertau will work nicely --- just a thought.

Steve


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/7/05)

I managed to find time to brew this yesterday. I changed the recipe a little.
As my PC was stuffed I couldn't use Beersmith for calculations so I underestimated sparge water deliberately and ended up with 19 litres in the boiler at 1064. I lose 2L to trub so had 17L in the fermenter. I topped this up with cool boiled Adelaide tap water :super: . This gave me 20L at 1057.

Mashed at 2L/kg water and a mash temperature of 69C. Hoping the beer will finish around 1020.

When this is up for drinking I will post back a report for anyone interested.



Jo's Sweet Stout
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 07/03/05 
Style: Sweet Stout Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Batch Size: 22.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Equipment: Marks Equipment Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 % 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt (6 EBC) Grain 37.0 % 
2.00 kg Weyermann Munich I (16 EBC) Grain 37.0 % 
0.30 kg TF Chocolate Malt (940 EBC) Grain 5.6 % 
0.29 kg Weyermann Caraaroma (351 EBC) Grain 5.4 % 
0.25 kg TF Flaked Maize (0 EBC) Grain 4.6 % 
0.20 kg Oats, Flaked (2 EBC) Grain 3.7 % 
0.15 kg JWM Roasted Malt (1200 EBC) Grain 2.8 % 
0.11 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236 EBC) Grain 2.0 % 
0.10 kg TF Brown Malt (201 EBC) Grain 1.9 % 
37.00 gm Fuggles [5.0%] (60 min) Hops 26.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.055 SG (1.035-1.066 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.057 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.016 SG (1.010-1.022 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Color: 81 EBC (69-394 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 26.6 IBU (20.0-40.0 IBU) 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Darren (4/7/05)

Hi Mark,
Bet it ends up at 1.012!
I doubt you will get 8 points from a hot mash.
let me know anyhow
cheers
darren


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/7/05)

To be truthful I would be happy to get 4 points Darren.

Have you mashed at higher temps and experienced good attenuation still?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Darren (4/7/05)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> To be truthful I would be happy to get 4 points Darren.
> 
> Have you mashed at higher temps and experienced good attenuation still?
> 
> ...



TDA
It is really hard to tell as i haven't done the controlled experiments. There doesn't really seem to be a good correlation between hot/cold mash and FG. If I had one at 1.020 I would consider it stuck unless it started at 1.080

I know you said not to mention it but:
(might be worth bottling a couple of bottles and adding some lactose to one and not to the other and see which she prefers)  
cheers
Darren


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (5/7/05)

Darren said:


> THE DRUNK ARAB said:
> 
> 
> > To be truthful I would be happy to get 4 points Darren.
> ...



Should know in about 10 days if higher mash temp has made any difference to attenuation.

Not a bad idea on the lactose Darren. It is her beer after all and there is no way I will be touching it  . 
The bottles without lactose however......... :chug: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/7/05)

It has been in the fermenter for 9 days now and the gravity reading is constant at 1020 so either the 69C mash temp was ideal for a fuller bodied finish or the 1968 yeast has flocculated. I have heard this can happen with this yeast, anyone else experience it? I pitched 1/2 a cup of slurry.

Mrs Arab liked it out of the fermenter which is the main thing  .

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/7/05)

TDA,

Have used 1968 a lot. It will drop out with a fairly high FG. Leave it like that if you want (is a sweet stout after all  ).

Otherwise towards the end of fermentation, warm the fermenter up a couple of degrees (I go from 16-17 to about 20c) and gently agitate the fermenter to swirl the trub up. This can make it drop a couple of points sometimes.

IMO the nicest yeast you can use for a bitter. Quick ferment, nice malty/light fruity flavour and finishes brilliantly clear.

:lol: Mrs. Arab? Shouldn't that be the Sultana?

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/7/05)

Thanks for that Warren.  

I have the same yeast fermenting an American Amber Ale at the moment so may need to rouse this one.

My staple yeast for bitters and pales is normally 1028. From what I taste so far this 1968 looks like becoming a favourite. :super: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (26/7/05)

Well this baby stayed at 1020 so it was bottled over a week ago.
Have to say it certainly is sweet but not a sickly sweet which lactose seems to impart (IMO anyway).

It is very smooth and velevety in the mouth, very similar to an Oatmeal stout I made last year.

The Sultana loves it so jobs right!  

C&B
TDA


----------

